# Summer Upgrade. Any ideas?



## nbsdx (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been out of the Android world for the past year or so because of School, but now that it's summer I have my upgrade, and I'm lookin to get back in. I have a DroidX running ICS from Gummy (kick ass job guys), and I'm looking to upgrade to a device that currently supports ICS (I don't want to have to wait for an OTA update). I would like to get away from Motorola and all their bs, but if they're going to have the best devices then so be it. I'm also a Computer Science major, and looking to get into low-level Android development, so an unlocked bootloader would be great. Oh, I'm on Verzion, and "technically" grandfathered into the unlimited plan - but I hear they're trying to kill that.

Thanks a lot guys!
Neil


----------



## lanteau (Aug 7, 2011)

I would say the Samsung Galaxy S III is the obvious choice here.


----------



## balsta (Feb 29, 2012)

Galaxy S III for sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nbsdx (Jul 6, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. I was also looking into the HTC One X


----------



## chazall1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Moto Razr HD out in 4 to 5 weeks


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Galaxy S3. Can't go wrong with that. As for the RAZR HD, I have heard NOTHING about it or ever being released soon.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rlmaers (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd go with HTC One X. Practically the same specs, but the screen is better, I reckon.


----------

